# Hello from Dubai



## NabeelK (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I am not a mason, yet I always wanted to be.

I am 40 yrs old man living in Dubai- UAE, any one can guide me to join a lodge & become a brother?

please help

Thanks


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 10, 2015)

As I am sure you already know the UAE government does not actually allow its citizens to be Freemasons and so you will not be able to join a legitimate Lodge of freemasons.

Contrary to what some governments believe Freemasonry requires Freemasons to abide by the Laws of the land where they live, hence there can be no legitimate Freemasonry in your country until your government lifts its ban on masonic organisations.


----------

